# Cally xtreme



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Initial thoughts on the Callaway RAZR fit Xtreme.
*
My current driver is a Titleist 910 D3 9.5 as below in my signature. I have this set at A1, as I like it to sit square, and am happy with the loft. I hit quite a high ball, often with a bit too much back spin caused by a slightly descending blow. I carry about 220/230 with this set up. The Prolaunch Red is a low spin shaft, which suits me, but I feel I have to hit it quite hard to make it work for me (swing speed is 95/100 ish). As a result, the good ones are great, but the mi***** are either a big carve out right, or a flat snap hook. On a good day, I hit this as well or better than any driver I have owned. It is not the most forgiving combination though.
*
I have two other shafts for this driver, an Ahina, and a Motore F1 75. The Ahina is a nice shaft for me, but feels a bit boardy and dead. The Motore is a bit heavy, and is nothing special. I originally had an RIP, but this was too light for me, and I was clueless with it.
*
So my requirements for a new driver are that it has to sit square at address, it has to look neat and tidy (not a 460cc beached whale), it has to have a black crown, with no visible bumps, bulges, or chrome bits (ie: everything the Amp cell isnâ€™t). It has to have a shaft I can feel the weight of, and ideally be more forgiving than the 910 D3. Oh, and it canâ€™t be Ping (although the I series are fine looking drivers, I just donâ€™t do Ping, and the G series are just plain ugly).
*
The only driver I have seen recently that catches my eye is the Callaway RAZR fit Xtreme. In the lower lofts it has a neat, smallish head, which sits really nicely behind the ball (higher lofts such as 11 and 12 get a 460 head). It is very easy on the eye, although the electric green Aldila trinity shaft may take some getting used to. It could also come with a matrix black tie shaft, but I get the idea that this could be harder to hit than my Prolaunch red.
Other shafts are available as an upgrade, but as yet there is no fitting cart (major stockists really should have one for all drivers in my view), and I believe the shaft adaptor is the same as the RAZR Fit from last year, so if the Xtreme is an upgrade, you can fit your old shaft if you want. You can customise the head colours (if you are prepared to wait for delivery), both the crown and the sole. Standard is black crown, green sole. A black or grey sole would be better in my view, but then you donâ€™t see it at address.
*
The head can be adjusted to one of 3 positions, open, square (1/2 a degree open), and closed. Opening it lowers the loft, closing it raises the loft. I have a 9.5 head, set at square. It has two movable weights, a 13 and a 1 gram. These can be set to help promote a draw (13 near the hozel), or neutral (13 near the toe). I have mine set in the draw position (for the moment!).
*
The grip is a lamkin crossline, which is a good grip, but it is a bit on the skinny side, so it will be coming off, and be replaced with a multi compound with more tape under it. I have never understood why so many clubs come as standard with skinny grips. My hands arenâ€™t massive, so most must struggle.
*
So, to swinging it.
*
At address, the club looks really good. I like it a lot. However, the shaft is a tad longer than my Titleist (45 Â½ as against 45). This is a bit off putting, but I guess Iâ€™ll get used to it, or get it cut down. The green shaft tapers to black near the hozel, which has the odd effect of making the shaft look a bit spindly near the head.
*
On first swinging it, the club feels a touch head heavy. I donâ€™t mind this, but it is very different to the Titleist (it may be an illusion caused by the shaft feeling less stiff). I can certainly feel where the head is during the swing, and this, for me is a good thing. (I think a lot of my problems with modern drivers is that they are built too light, in the quest for faster swing speeds). However I guess if I cut the shaft down, this will make the swing weight lighter.
*
There is a weight kit available (I have found it for sale for Â£19) which has 4, 6, 8 and 10g weights. It would be nice to have got this with the driver, as for many, Iâ€™m guessing the 13 is too heavy, and would be better swapped out for a 10. I may yet buy this, and have a play, as Iâ€™m a bit of a tinkerer.
*
The Trinity shaft is supposed to combine the best bits from the RIP, the NV, and the Voodoo. Not sure what that is supposed to do, but it does feel quite stable, but also has some pop to it. It is supposed to be mid spin, and mid launch. It is also a real shaft, not a made for version.
Since I never liked the RIP, and was told the voodoo was totally unsuitable for me by Titleist, this may be a very short and expensive experiment. However, I actually quite liked the voodoo, and also the NV. I have owned and played drivers with all 3 of these shafts before.
*
I tried this out at dusk, which wasnâ€™t the best idea. It was very difficult to see the end of the flight. I used my usual bay at the range, so I know where a good drive should finish. There is a bunker I normally carry, and a bunker a bit further out that I can pitch in, but rarely carry at this time of year. The end of the range slopes up, so run out is always hard to judge. It was also into the breeze.
*
I hit a few with the 910 first to set a bench mark, and then swapped to the Xtreme.
*
This is very easy to swing. The weight in the head makes it feel like swinging an axe.
*
In general the ball flight was pretty straight. I had a couple of big pulls left, but that was me. I hit a couple of nice gentle fades, about 4 yards L to R, which were really nice, and a few baby draws. I really couldnâ€™t lose this right at all. This could be down to how the weights are set though. I have not tried the weights the other way around. The flight was a nice height, but hard to judge the distance. My impression is that there wonâ€™t be much between the two on average, but that the Titleist will have the longer Sunday best if really leant on. I could be completely wrong though. The impact sound is quite nice. Not the usual Callaway dull thud that I was expecting, but not the crack I get from the Titleist. It sounds about right to me.
*
I will be taking it out on the course Friday afternoon, and then both Saturday and Sunday. It will be interesting to see how it goes for real. I normally play solo on Fridays, so will have plenty of opportunity to hit a few off each tee, and get a better picture of what it does. I may also try the weights the other way around. I will try a few different balls too, as the Nikes (20X1-X) I am currently using are like rocks. The last few weeks I have been driving well (West Hill excluded!), and know where my ball should end up after a decent hit.
*
I am very tempted by the weight kit. Itâ€™s only another Â£19 after all. Iâ€™ll decide on Monday.

Edited, bought it today, arrives next week. Fancy an 8 6 combination.
*
Oh, and the head cover is cheap looking. Black vinyl, green logos, black sock. Sounds ok, but doesnâ€™t look right in reality. Not good for a Â£329 driver. I may yet put my 910 head cover on it. This will also hide it from Mrs Mog until the summer, when my gay pink lion head cover comes out of hibernation.
*


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

very good review Murph, look forward to the follow ups


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, it goes live tomorrow afternoon.

Could be on eBay come Monday!


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

perseverance 
(haha, from me, thats a new one)


----------



## User20205 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've got the original razr fit with a Accra tour Z  shaft in it. It goes pretty well, but not the most forgiving. I was thinking about getting hold of a razr extreme head, and seeing how my shaft went in it.

Will watch your progress with interest


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

therod said:



			I've got the original razr fit with a Accra tour Z  shaft in it. It goes pretty well, but not the most forgiving. I was thinking about getting hold of a razr extreme head, and seeing how my shaft went in it.

Will watch your progress with interest

Click to expand...

Come Monday, the head could be yours for a bargain!


----------



## timchump (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice review, interesting to hear how you get on today.

I'm in the same boat, the callaway is the only possible club out there at the moment that could tempt me away from my 910.

 i like a classic look driver that sits nice and square.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice write up. I'm another interested in the follow up, especially since I also have the 910 that you've been using before this.

Also glad to see someone as impulsive as me.

"I might get the weight kit Monday"
"Got it"

Last week I was toying with the idea of trying a Versa putter out in AG. Rang them and they didn't have the one I wanted in stock and the next thing I knew I'd found one online and ordered it.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, that was a wate of time. Stupid cold, and windy too. Not a great time to be trying a new driver.

Did I say I couldn't lose it right? Madness. Of course I can. And when it goes right, it's gone.

I have no idea what swing I had when I tried it, but I don't have that swing any more!

With a nice easy swing, I'm hitting it miles. If I try to give it some, then any thing can happen, but it is probably blocking right. Every now and then the easy swing carves off right too. Useful! I think the head is too heavy to be thrashed. Swapping the 13 gram for a 10 will make a difference. This really does need to come as standard, not a Â£20 extra.

The shaft is nice. It plays stiffer than an NV or a voodoo, and is a touch boardy, but not too bad.

I didn't get a chance to swap the weights round, although the way I was hitting it its the last thing I should be doing! 

With a Nike 20x1-x the sound is like a rifle shot. Proper loud. Not good. That said, when I have lost the last two of these, that is it, I won't be buying any more. With a prov1, the sound is more muted, and more pleasant. It still sounds best with range balls though. Taylormade burner tours sound ok too.

An easy swing with this goes as far as a proper whack with the titleist. A proper whack with this does not go as far as the easy swing goes. Trouble is, I have a real difficulty swinging easy. It's just not me.

It took me 12 holes to find a decent swing that worked. I kept trying to lash it. Hit 4 drives down the 17th you could have thrown a blanket over, and as long as any I have hit this year. Then lost two right down 18, and two long down the middle. No idea why? 

Hopefully it will go better tomorrow morning. More of the straight long ones, and les of the big carves please.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2013)

To heavy for general play, waiting for weight kit.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

Played with it today, still in as sold set up. Shot 77, so not that bad. Lost it right on 18 when I tried to hit it a bit hard. Quite like it, but still think its a bit too heavy. Hit some good drives today though.

Next up the Bedford pro am again on Tuesday.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2013)

The weight kit arrived today. I have swapped the 13 for a ten gram weight, and so now have a 10 by the hozel, and a 1 in the toe. This has transformed this driver. It's so much easier to hit, and is remarkably straight. It's amazing how the loss of 3 grams makes such a difference, but I guess at 100 mph, it just does.

Tried out a 6, 4 combination, and just blocked every thing right.

Pro am tomorrow. Bring it on!


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The weight kit arrived today. I have swapped the 13 for a ten gram weight, and so now have a 10 by the hozel, and a 1 in the toe. This has transformed this driver. It's so much easier to hit, and is remarkably straight. It's amazing how the loss of 3 grams makes such a difference, but I guess at 100 mph, it just does.

Tried out a 6, 4 combination, and just blocked every thing right.

Pro am tomorrow. Bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

gl tomorrow mate, looks like the one I dont play is going to be played in beautiful weather lol, enjoy!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Once the frost clears its supposed to be very nice tomorrow. The sort of day that can only be ruined by golf!

Shame you're not there, looking forward to seeing those new bats.


----------



## timchump (May 1, 2013)

Just to add my two pence worth. to the review

I tried this yesterday on a callaway fitting day.

Really liked the looks, sits nice and square to the ball, a traditional half moon shaped back, with a gloss black finish.

I think the head is a 440cc but it actually looks smaller than this from the address position, relative to my 910 d2, i expected it to be smaller but not by that much..
I guess the face maybe slightly deeper.  It did make me think im going to have to concentrate to hit this, as it turned out i didn't mis hit one

The shaft is marginally longer(1/2 inch compared to the titleist) you can certaintly tell the difference when you first grab hold of the club, but i didn't think it made much difference to my swing,  gripped down a touch, and still felt in control. 

I wasn't expecting the callaway to beat my titleist 910 but was sursprised by the results.

10 shots with each...

Stats on the 910 were club head speed averging 105 mph, carry, 220, (using range balls)

Callaway the same club head speed  but carry up to 227.

The spin was down from 3500ish on the titleist to 3000 on the callaway. Maybe the slightly smaller head, the callaway bloke said it was to do with the forged composite technology....

Dispersion was tighter with the titleist, the callaway leaking out to the right more

The fitter resolved this to an extent by moving the weights about, but it was still leaking a little

I wouldn't have believed the difference in distance  it if i couldn't actually see the results 
My local range has a mound near the back which is 230 yards, the callaway was pitching right by it.

I really liked the club to be honest, good looks, great feel, improved distance  albiet looser dispersion, though i think i could tame this

The only thing that stopped me was the price at cicra Â£300 , i may wait until i can pick it up at a later date, cheaper.

If you're looking for a club with classic looks and that can generate a bit more genuine distance give this one a try

Also definteley go for custom fit, if i would have gone for the the club i would have come away with a pro launch red shaft at no extra cost.


----------

